# hi! kann jemand in ps eine bodenspiegelung machen..?



## mR.fLopPy (26. August 2001)

hi!

ich habe volgendes problem.. ich möchte gerne ein bild spiegeln.. und zwar so als wäre der boden aus glas... 

wäre das in ps möglich..?

wenn nicht welches programm wäre die alternative..? 


mfg mr.floppy


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. August 2001)

*Ebene Spiegeln*

Also,
Dubliziere einfach den Bereich, der sich spiegeln soll, auf eine neue Ebene und wähle Bearbeiten->transformieren->vertikal spiegeln.
Schieb' die Ebenee so, wie's richtig aussieht und setze ggf. Ebenendeckraft etwas herab. Es sieht auch übezeugend aus, wenn Du die Ebene in der Höhe etwas stauchst.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (27. August 2001)

*ahja*

und am besten noch ne einstellungsebene drauf machen mit verlauf das die spiegelung bischen abnimmt...sieht realistischer aus ^^


----------



## mR.fLopPy (27. August 2001)

ok werds mal probieren... werd euch dann mein ergebnis mal zeigen..

verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich natürlich gerne an.. ;-)


----------

